# 真不知怎麼感謝您才好



## cheshire

真不知zenme感謝nin才好​Is the 才 as in above used as adverb for something "difficult to achieve or do"?


----------



## Oldhoneybee

Hi, cheshire,
The 才 here is like "I couldn't thank you enough", so you may say that it is added to emphasise the difficulty of finding an appropriate way to express the gratitude, or impossible to do anything sufficient to match the enormity of gratefulness. 才好 is "good enough", so I think it is used an adverb.


----------



## cheshire

> 我不能十分感謝nin*才*好


Thanks. Can I also use 才　like it?


----------



## Oldhoneybee

cheshire said:


> Thanks. Can I also use 才　like it?


 
"我不能十分感謝nin*才*好" (?) Not at all, you are welcome. However, if I didn't understand English, I wouldn't have got what you meant.
I guess that you were thinking in English, then tried to translate the sentence into Chinese literally. 
The original phrase you initially posted was literally "I don't know what to do would be enough to expresss my gratitude." That would be the equivalent of "I couldn't thank you enough." But back-translate "I can't fully thank you enough" literally doesn't quite work, I'm afraid. 
I think in this case, it is good enough to say "十分感謝您", though I personally think, it is OK to use 你.


----------



## cheshire

非常感謝您、我高興!


----------



## vince

Oldhoneybee said:


> Hi, cheshire,
> The 才 here is like "I couldn't thank you enough", so you may say that it is added to emphasise the difficulty of finding an appropriate way to express the gratitude, or impossible to do anything sufficient to match the enormity of gratefulness. 才好 is "good enough", so I think it is used an adverb.



Hi Oldhoneybee,

How would you translate this 才 into Cantonese? I can't seem to find this meaning of 才 in a thread I created in June:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=170704

Is it still equivalent to "先至"?


----------



## MingRaymond

vince said:


> Hi Oldhoneybee,
> 
> How would you translate this 才 into Cantonese? I can't seem to find this meaning of 才 in a thread I created in June:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=170704
> 
> Is it still equivalent to "先至"?


 
Hello Vince,

Yes. You can translate "I couldn't thank you enough" into 我真係唔知點樣多謝你先至好，or 我真係唔知點樣多謝你好, but this sentence often means the opposite meaning. i.e. = 今次真係多得你唔少 

Ming


----------



## lovely17

Chinese is becoming more and more important for China plays an indispensable role in the world. You guys know that the 2008 Olympic is going to be held in Beijing. Do you know how to say the slogan “One world, One dream” in Chinese? That is “tong yi ge shi jie, tong yi ge meng xiang”.
Recently I found a website by link 
w w w . echineselearning.com/99/?a_aid=82811. They offer online live lessons and you can actually see and talk with teachers who are in China. It will cost you US$99 per month for a professional teacher and take classes whenever is comfortable and convenient for you. I think it is sort of helpful for you to learn Chinese.
Do you guys have anything useful to share with each other? I hope we can always talk and exchange our experiences here. Wish you Merry Christmas and happy New Year!


----------



## cheshire

> 今次真係多得你唔少


請教我　shenme meaning?



> “tong yi ge shi jie, tong yi ge meng xiang”.


chin gei wo jiao shenme meaning?


----------



## lovely17

tong yi ge shi jie, tong yi ge meng xiang=同一个世界，同一个梦想。It means that we all in the same world, so we have the same dream. We all dream of a peaceful and beautiful world.


----------



## cheshire

多謝nin, 我想中国和台湾一様看同的夢


----------



## lovely17

一様看同的夢? what does it mean?


----------

